# An answer to the Troll problem



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Simple, I say - give them their own forum !

We could nip in and out of there for a some comedy gold and it wouldn't waste too much time 

The Coping With Trolls - CWT
The Trolls in Here Please - THP
The Trolls Only - TO
The Anyone for a Troll - AT

Come on Admin and mods - make it easier for them - and us 



You know you want to :smthumbup:


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

Who around here makes the determination if a thread is a 'troll' thread? What is the criteria used? It would be helpful if you would share this info with the rest of us before we get wrapped up in a thread.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

That takes away the thrill of trolling, it wouldn't be trolling if it out in the open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ban them all. BAN THEM ALL TO HELL!!!!*


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

There is a forum for trolling. "Dear Penthouse Forum" I came home and found my wife servicing an entire football team.................Someone else could finish the story.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

6301 said:


> There is a forum for trolling. "Dear Penthouse Forum" I came home and found my wife servicing an entire football team.................Someone else could finish the story.


"They were all wearing clown costumes...."


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

They arrived in a tiny bus with no roof driven by a monkey.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

The clown one was funny. I smile just remembering it.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

and my wife's name was "ROSIE".


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> *Ban them all. BAN THEM ALL TO HELL!!!!*


For reasons unknown, this reminded me of Mrs. Carmody from The Mist. *goose bumps*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> and my wife's name was "ROSIE".


But she was from Surrey, originally.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Baffled01 said:


> Who around here makes the determination if a thread is a 'troll' thread? What is the criteria used? It would be helpful if you would share this info with the rest of us before we get wrapped up in a thread.


ooh Im sure headspin would volunteer for this...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

...when trolls troll the troll threads


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

missthelove2013 said:


> ooh Im sure headspin would volunteer for this...


 Yep Troll Police here reporting for duty sir!

Thing is you do get a feel for it the language, the small little things that are 'missing', the style of the post, often putting in a little too much info 

- a classic from a few months - ago the model girl who had been cheated on but kept on mentioning her beautiful dogs Romulus and Remus (of Roman descent! - er maybe Romulan descent!) :lol:

In all her posts she couldn't keep them out of it for some reason, tried to pass of her avatar photo as hers until it was found to be some generic high class model photo from the net ! 

It does bring home the small but significant things that do make a poster genuine as opposed to the non.

Rosie Daisy berry (okay don't get your knickers in a twist berry) I've noted we already have Begonias Hortensia although they are clearly not from the growing troll family

I think I may change my name 'MelonHead' Maybe a move away from the fruits and flowers to say VenusFlyTrap27 or even the tree family - Oak13 MapleGreen3

There's plenty of scope there


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

It would be a great idea to archive the threads for public service reasons. I'm thinking of writing a book titled "Trolls Having Orgies On Their Lunch Break Wearing Rosy Clown Masks". Stay tuned, it might have a tag line saying something like "... Almost beats reality" - I probably wood need a co-writer, anyone? ;-)


----------

